
Show HN: Self-updating, simplified time zone list - vvoyer
https://github.com/vvo/tzdb/
======
vvoyer
Hey HN! I needed to build a current time zones select box much like the one
you can find on Google Calendar. Turns out Google Calendar uses a simplified
time zone list. But such list is not really standard.

First, the actual text being displayed is not a list time zones but rather a
list of UTC offsets and their names. For example the IANA time zone list has
"America/Los_Angeles". But google calendar displays "Pacific Time - Los
Angeles" which is good because most of the time people will email you saying
"Let's have this call at 5PM PT"

Grouping time zones is tricky, you can group per offset in the same country
safely, which is what I've done in this project.

The project is self updating given data from geonames using GitHub actions.
There's an npm package you can use too.

Enjoy!

